# K75 - no windscreen / instrument cluster



## StereoSteve (Mar 20, 2014)

thinking of removing my windscreen for the summer to give the bike a different look. something like this:










as there seems to be little to no protection from wind and weather, im worried about my instrument cluster and everything else around the plastic area (headlight, ignition switch,etc...)
anybody have any problems related to this or am i thinking too much into this?

:dunno:


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

StereoSteve said:


> thinking of removing my windscreen for the summer to give the bike a different look. something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that is what the original K75 "Standard" looked like. The instrument cluster should be weather-proof, although we know that those K-bike instrument clusters had sealing problems, even on bikes with fairings.


----------

